# Waynesville NC- Abandoned Thin Male Chained



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

CROSSPOSTED






































Abandoned GSD
This Male German Shepherd has been abandoned by his owner.

The owner of the barn knew the dog’s owner from the community and agreed to let him tie the dog out for a few days. Supposedly the dog’s owner had loaned the dog to a friend to keep him in his garage to use as protection but now needed a place to keep him for a few days. It has been about 4 weeks and the owner has never taken the dog back. I and a few other people have been feeding him when we are at the barn taking care of the horses. The man who owns the barn contacted the dog’s owner and asked him to come get the dog, dog owner said if he (owner of barn) knew of someone who wanted the dog to give it to them that he didn’t want him anymore. The owner of barn is giving us a small amount of time to find this guy a home before he calls local animal control which runs the county kill shelter.



The dog is intact, I haven’t gotten a good look at his teeth but he looks to be about 2-3 years old [NOTE from HVGSR: Judging by the amount of gray on the dog's muzzle, we estimate him to be at least 4-5 years old]. As you can see from the pictures he is living in deplorable conditions, dog house has a dirt floor, its on a bank, water runs into dog house, broken glass half buried in dirt, the dog is on a 5 foot chain. He is under weight but has a good appetite, may need to be wormed. I have petted the dog and he showed no aggression meeting me for the first time. I walked up to him slowly and spoke softly and he let me pet him. He has accepted dog biscuits from the kids and will get excited when they approach. He does bark and appear to be aggressive when a car goes by so he maybe a car chaser. He has meet multiply people coming and going from barn and he hasn’t acted aggressively to any of them. I have been in his face and picked up his food bowl with food in it and he was fine. I met the owner once and he doesn’t seem like the kind of owner who takes his dog to the vet so probably a no on rabies and other vaccines.

Dog in located in Waynesville NC, about 30 mins from Asheville.

If you can help find this guy a safe place; please help him!!! I can be reached at 828-676-9001 or [email protected]



If you cant help but know of another rescue please pass this on. I will verify rescue and spay/neuter policy before sending him off to you!!! No breeders posing as rescue. Contact Kali Parrish at [email protected] for more information, or if you can help.
This Male German Shepherd has been abandoned by his owner. The owner of the barn knew the dog’s owner from the community and agreed to let him tie the dog out for a few days. Supposedly the dog’s owner had loaned the dog to a friend to keep him in his garage to use as protection but now needed a place to keep him for a few days. It has been about 4 weeks and the owner has never taken the dog back. I and a few other people have been feeding him when we are at the barn taking care of the horses. The man who owns the barn contacted the dog’s owner and asked him to come get the dog, dog owner said if he (owner of barn) knew of someone who wanted the dog to give it to them that he didn’t want him anymore. The owner of barn is giving us a small amount of time to find this guy a home before he calls local animal control which runs the county kill shelter. The dog is intact, I haven’t gotten a good look at his teeth but he looks to be about 2-3 years old [NOTE from HVGSR: Judging by the amount of gray on the dog's muzzle, we estimate him to be at least 4-5 years old]. As you can see from the pictures he is living in deplorable conditions, dog house has a dirt floor, its on a bank, water runs into dog house, broken glass half buried in dirt, the dog is on a 5 foot chain. He is under weight but has a good appetite, may need to be wormed. I have petted the dog and he showed no aggression meeting me for the first time. I walked up to him slowly and spoke softly and he let me pet him. He has accepted dog biscuits from the kids and will get excited when they approach. He does bark and appear to be aggressive when a car goes by so he maybe a car chaser. He has meet multiply people coming and going from barn and he hasn’t acted aggressively to any of them. I have been in his face and picked up his food bowl with food in it and he was fine. I met the owner once and he doesn’t seem like the kind of owner who takes his dog to the vet so probably a no on rabies and other vaccines. Dog in located in Waynesville NC, about 30 mins from Asheville. If you can help find this guy a safe place; please help him!!! I can be reached at 828-676-9001 or [email protected] If you cant help but know of another rescue please pass this on. I will verify rescue and spay/neuter policy before sending him off to you!!! No breeders posing as rescue. Contact Kali Parrish at [email protected] for more information, or if you can help.
By: Hominy Valley German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

OMGOSH! lunch bump....


----------



## snide (Sep 28, 2010)

This handsome boy deserves a better life.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

bump..


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Can someone do a temp test on him- See how he is with other pups?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh poor boy, I hope he gets rescued fast!


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Awww, poor baby. I hope someone gives him a loving home.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Poor thing!


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have called her and LM to see if they could test him with other pups....


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

No reply- Sending email tonight


----------



## itsjustpam (Nov 1, 2010)

any word?


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

She emailed me back and asked me to call someone else. I did so and LM and no responce back... Does anyone know what happened to him or if he is safe?


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

I got the responce below from them today:

Regarding your inquiry about the the German Shepard in Waynesville, there was a whelming response from lots of people wanting to help him. There is a rescue who is involved and will be assisting with getting him out. Thank You


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh glad to hear that.


----------

